# Weight pull events central/south?



## Simira (Aug 18, 2009)

Does anyone know about any weight pull events taking place the next months, preferrably within a couple of hours drive from Oxford?


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

they are few and far between hun tbh, what kind of dog do you have??


----------



## Simira (Aug 18, 2009)

I have a fierce, muscular Danish-Swedish Farmdog!

There seem to be an event coming up here, if I can just find out where... Dates, Pics & Results

Odin:


----------

